# dataone connect to friend ...



## tweety_bird_bunny (Aug 1, 2005)

i have bsnl bband & my friend has it to...

is there any way that i can connect my computer directly to his and share files without having to connect to our internet.....
something like i dial straight into his pc & we  r able to send or recieve files.....


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

No Way! U need internet connectivity for the same. In case you are connected over LAN, then you can do that; not otherwise. 


Otherwise you can take your HDD to his/her place and transfer the stuff you need


----------



## geekysage (Aug 1, 2005)

@dr.grudge: sorry, that's not true!

@tweety_bird_bunny: I don't quite get your problem. Why have you mentioned BSNL broadband when you wanna dial in directly to your friend?

Anyway, there are many utils available out there which will let you transfer files using dial-up connection. I used to share files with my friends using the windows inbuilt hyperterminal back in 1998-2000 when internet was too costly to be used liberally. You can start hyperterminal by browsing to Start > All Programs > Accessories > Communications > Hyperterminal. But it's a very basic program and i guess, there must be hundreds of muchos better programs available now. Search on google and you shall find some.

Hyperterminal works on a simple principle. You dial a number which is also connected to a computer with hyperterminal open, the other person accepts your call and then you can exchange files in a similar fashion.

Let me know what program you finally choose and how it works out.

Good Luck.


----------



## Charley (Aug 1, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> Anyway, there are many utils available out there which will let you transfer files using dial-up connection. I used to share files with my friends using the windows inbuilt hyperterminal back in 1998-2000 when internet was too costly to be used liberally. You can start hyperterminal by browsing to Start > All Programs > Accessories > Communications > Hyperterminal. But it's a very basic program and i guess, there must be hundreds of muchos better programs available now. Search on google and you shall find some.
> 
> Hyperterminal works on a simple principle. You dial a number which is also connected to a computer with hyperterminal open, the other person accepts your call and then you can exchange files in a similar fashion.
> 
> ...



Dude, hes talking abt broadband connection. U cant put in any number and do the hyperterminal thing. It's only possible in a dial up.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 1, 2005)

> something like i *dial straight into his pc* & we r able to send or recieve files.....



He said that he wants to connect to his friend's pc by dialling-in. How's a broadband internet connection coming into play?   

And yes, hyperterminal works via dial-up connection as i have already mentioned.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 1, 2005)

The OP says that he has bb. He wants something like dialling in, which here would be the lan that they are put into to share the internet bandwidth.
If this is the setup, then u can test to see if u can see your lan mates offline. If u can't then u can't.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

geekysage said:
			
		

> @dr.grudge: sorry, that's not true!


Ohh.. I dint know about that


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Aug 1, 2005)

yep dudes i have bband..... cant i connect through some software to his pc.... he also has band....
we both have lan cards... if we cant connect that way, how can our lan cards come into play??


----------



## siriusb (Aug 1, 2005)

Tho u have the same bb from the same isp, u need to be part of the same lan to connect directly to each other.
To see if this is so, ask ur friend's lan ip and try doing a "net send <his lan ip> "message""
If ur friend can see the "message" (provided u both have windows), then u can connect to him directly. Else, no go.

Most of the p2p clients, if u both are behind a nat, will check to see if both of you are behind the same lan. If so, then the client will begin transfer using the lan. U can see this if ur tx speeds from the peer is in mb/s. Even this is true only if the nat allows hairpin translations, wherein the nat identifies the ip as it's own domain.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

tweety_bird_bunny said:
			
		

> yep dudes i have bband..... cant i connect through some software to his pc.... he also has band....


Ohh.. in case your are willing to use P2P , and willing to connect via internet, then there are programs with which we can transfer files from one computer to another. 





			
				tweety_bird_bunny said:
			
		

> we both have lan cards... if we cant connect that way, how can our lan cards come into play??


Your LAN cards can be used by your ISP for providing ADSL connection and your modem will use your LAN, unlike the USB port. 
Or if the computers are nearby then your can establish LAN connection and start transferring files.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 1, 2005)

Geez! I am perplexed.

Anyway, looks like using hyperterminal/other similar program will be the best bet for you. Keep in mind the speed will be limited to 56kbps (~50kbps practically) i.e. your modem throughput therefore the phone bill will cost you heavily should you plan to transfer large files.

I'd also suggest you create an ethernet or a Wi-Fi LAN if your friend lives nearby.

By the way, ain't these broadband connections on for 24 hrs? Just use the good 'ol MSN messenger if you plan to do it via Internet. Alternatively, DC++ is one great open source P2P software for such purposes.

Peace.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 1, 2005)

First of all, bb don't come via modem so they both may not have a modem.
Second, in india bb don't mean unlimited. Infact, thanks to sify, if u mention the word 'unlimited' u will be asked whether it is in the morining or at night.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 1, 2005)

@sirius_b: "...not have a modem." Are you hitting me? Who in India buys a PC w/out a modem? Besides, nowadays most M/Bs come with inbuilt modem. Apart from all this, didn't somebody mention ADSL here, which automatically implies, well you know what. In fact, tweety_bird_bunny started this post by asking about dialling-in, that's why i mentioned hyperterminal in the first place.

As for your second point, all i can say is, "Hail India!"


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Aug 2, 2005)

ok..relax guys...ya i get it....so the best way to send files though net in p2p....gud thanx....


----------

